# sexy satin mice



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

how pretty are these!
*jen some of these are crystal's babys, she finally had a litter*


----------



## QTY (May 8, 2009)

no pics hun!


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Pictures I love satin mice :flrt:


----------



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

I used to breed mice and show them, satin are nice i had some, i prefer fox, dove tans or pe whites.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Ribena said:


> I used to breed mice and show them, satin are nice i had some, i prefer fox, dove tans or pe whites.


PEW's are my favorite mice :mf_dribble:I use to breed show line PEWs :2thumb:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

not sure why the pics cant be seen? I can see them, I have repeated the picture to see if that one pops up :O)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

what pretty babies:flrt:


----------



## QTY (May 8, 2009)

wow very cute.
my abbies i got from u are super slow at breeding, which is fine, means less babies, but brilliant swirls.
these are great!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> what pretty babies:flrt:


 They are real sweet arnt they :flrt:



QTY said:


> wow very cute.
> my abbies i got from u are super slow at breeding, which is fine, means less babies, but brilliant swirls.
> these are great!


Some do seem to be slow at producing, the mother to some of these was paired up when she was old enough and has been in with a male for about 5/6 months, this is her first litter.. I was starting to think she was sterile.

I am glad yours have bred for you now though :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

:flrt:

How often do you have Abys available? I will be in Herts sometime in the next few months and would love a groups of girls and maybe an unrelated boy.


----------



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

My grandad getting rid of a few if you want them, you in the National Mouse Club? x


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Kare said:


> :flrt:
> 
> How often do you have Abys available? I will be in Herts sometime in the next few months and would love a groups of girls and maybe an unrelated boy.


I only have about 20 babys in the nest at the moment and these will be ready end of september begining of october. after that I am not sure, it depends on if my next few mothers have taken : victory:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Pretty pretty shiny meeces !!! :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I will likely be up for Halloween and then mid December. Would you maybe hold some back for me or think of me for a later litter. 

I would really like to build up my mice again, I have a Freddy really begging for decoration and mousey fun. 

Really want some vari's also, I miss my Vari line, but they were dark so not show worthy


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Kare said:


> I will likely be up for Halloween and then mid December. Would you maybe hold some back for me or think of me for a later litter.
> 
> I would really like to build up my mice again, I have a Freddy really begging for decoration and mousey fun.


sure not a problem, if you pm me in the next week or so when I double check the sexes and then we can sort out what ones you want put on hold, or if you want to wait until december and see what I have thats fine with me as well :O)


----------



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

Kare said:


> I will likely be up for Halloween and then mid December. Would you maybe hold some back for me or think of me for a later litter.
> 
> I would really like to build up my mice again, I have a Freddy really begging for decoration and mousey fun.
> 
> Really want some vari's also, I miss my Vari line, but they were dark so not show worthy


If your talking about me i have a doe varigated and pout it with a pe white and it came out with some wierd mice hahaa 

are you in the nmc? xx


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Where abouts in the UK are you/the mice Ribena?

Im not in the NMC, I have not had mice for years.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

ladyboid said:


> sure not a problem, if you pm me in the next week or so when I double check the sexes and then we can sort out what ones you want put on hold, or if you want to wait until december and see what I have thats fine with me as well :O)


Will do :2thumb: Thanks


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What gorgeous mice and beautiful colours! :flrt:

I love the 'butterfly bottoms' :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!! I just KNEW she'd have pretty babies!!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you all for your lovely comments, I am really pleased with this litter, I really like the pale satin abbys :flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oooo they are pretty, so shiney


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the ivory abbies


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

They are so cute! I would just love some sometime


----------

